# Fishroom



## mr ry (Jun 19, 2014)

Here is a few pictures of my fish room have fun viewing them



this is my 366 gallon with a 90% Gold head bluebase Arowana , my Pearl stingray , my p14 Galaxy ray and my Leopoldii stingray



Here is my 180 gallon with 4 Orino and ^ temisis peacockbass and 2 Hero's Sevrums



and last buy not least my 120 planted low tech tank with a few angels , 4 petricoli catfish , 5 clown loaches , 1 platinum snakehead and 2 longfin bushynose plecos


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Love those temensis peacock bass. Had to google em. Great fish. Thanx for the pics.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

love the aro and rays! black diamonds next?


----------



## mr ry (Jun 19, 2014)

m_class2g said:


> love the aro and rays! black diamonds next?


Thanks I'd love to do some bd's but they r a little more pricey , plus I think next is getting a bigger tank I'm thinking of doing a 10ftx 5 ft by 28 inches


----------



## So_lil (Feb 12, 2014)

10 foot by 5 foot you say? I sent you a pm


----------



## turttle (Jul 10, 2015)

Nice fish and tank


----------

